# Snap-in adapter for Motorola V525/V600 is available



## rad98 (Dec 3, 2004)

*Motorola V525/V600 Snapin Adapter*

If anyone is interested I purchased the V525 / V600 Snapin adapter and was never able to use it since I had to change phones. First resonable offer gets it. If interested send me an email at [email protected].


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

x5Monkey® said:


> From my parts guy again...
> "84-21-6-933-415 EJECT BOX 1 $ 57.40
> 
> I'm fairly confident he will need the new center console piece as well because the shapes are different."
> ...


I have a part number of **-**-7-110-646 for the console that goes AROUND the ejectbox. This is for my 2002 330Ci that I retrofitted with BT using EISKITS.com. By the way, I'm using the Siemens S55 and it works perfectly.


----------



## Coffeeman (Jun 23, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> :dunno:
> 
> I was so fed up with the V600 that I don't even want to know anything related to it  :angel:


I had a V600 that worked, but not all that well. I just git a V551 from Cingular, and everything works as it should.


----------



## SpeedinBlueBima (Feb 25, 2003)

Will the Sony Ericsson one work with a K700i?


----------



## blisteringblue (Oct 10, 2004)

No they are completely different shaped phones. There is no snap-in for the k700i yet.

The Sony Ericson snap-in fits the T610, T616, T630 and T637 only (the latter 2 there is a slight gap but it works fine.)


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Did anyone get this resolved?


----------



## gold233790 (Dec 8, 2004)

*V551 adapter???*

Is there an adapter for the v551?


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

gold233790 said:


> Is there an adapter for the v551?


551 adapter uses the same adapter as the v600


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

For those following this thread... I've accomplished this:

Check it out:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1081295#post1081295

Works great!


----------



## ambishop (Oct 5, 2003)

Here is how you do the E46 Eject Box installation. Great picture by the way. I hope you do not mind me borrowing it  I made this page because of the picture. That ejct box kicks ass!

http://www.bimmernav.com/e46eject.html


----------

